# cables - 1/4" speaker or 1/4" guitar?



## richh (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for a cable with 1/4" plugs to connect an M-Audio MobilePre to the BFD. Looking at Parts Express I see they have Guitar cables with the 1/4" plugs with a 20 gauge stranded copper center and spiral wound copper shield. They also have speaker cables that have the 1/4" plugs but with 16 gauge twisted pair. Both are similar in price. Does it matter which one I choose?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You're looking for the guitar cable, a shielded coax design.


----------

